# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011



## ADDI 69 (1. Oktober 2011)

Na Loitz ...wat hier rein muß is klaar,lauter schöne Fangberichte mit Fotos. Haut die Hacken zusammen und haut was raus.
Und du auch Andre,nich immer nur Nullnummern schieben....davon hast du schon genug gepostet |supergri
Also  los Männer's ....ANGRIFF|wavey:


----------



## stiffler72 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

So sieht´s aus- also ab ins Wasser...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Samstag Abend gabs ne ~40er bei mir. Noch unter Wasser abgehakt aber ich freu mich trotzdem, meine erste 
Sonntag Morgen gabs bei meinem Cousin ne 58er  Auch seine erste.

Beide schön Silberblank; herrlich  War nicht das letzte Mal dass wir die 450 km An-/Abreise auf uns genommen haben...


wen es interessiert: beide bei Staberhuk (Fehmarn) auf Hansen Fight Weiß/Grün bzw Snaps Blau/Silber


----------



## Heringsfresser (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri Heil zu den ersten beiden Mefos und dann auch gleich noch so eine schöne dabei. Dann hat sich ja eure Tour rundum gelohnt.#6


----------



## Fleiginho (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Heringsfresser schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den ersten beiden Mefos und dann auch gleich noch so eine schöne dabei. Dann hat sich ja eure Tour rundum gelohnt.#6



Moin Heringsfresser, was machen die Fänge bei dir? Hast du in diesem Herbst schon was "Verschärftes"|muahah:  silbernes "abgegriffen"?


----------



## Heringsfresser (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Ach fleiginho...  Ne Du, ich fahr erst Ende Oktober mal wieder hoch. _Verstehste das? Verstehste so und so nich..._


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

so...wir waren auch mal wieder los... jede menge netze...

Fänge: - minihornhecht per hand + ne gute mefo, welche sich nicht mit meinem harten drillstil anfreunden konnte und sich mit nem luftsprung befreite... lediglich ein schöner leo hat sich die ehre erwiesen... kann nur besser werden...

P.S. : nein, vossi erzählt keine sch... das wasser leuchtet wirklich...:q


----------



## ole van der see (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

habe in der kielerförde mein glück versucht und...nix!kein zupfer,kein nachläufer ...einfach nix!war von 15 bis 21 uhr unterwegs und blechwürfe mit springerfliege,spiro mit fliege und sogar mitags mal n heringsfetzen mit wasserkugel aber das kenne ich nun schon.......WEITTERMACHEN!
PETRI allenfängern !!!


----------



## küstenheini (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

@Vossi...GEFUNDEN!!!!|wavey:
ja das wasser tut leuchten...verrückt #c


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Am Samstagabend in Rosenfelde 2 untermaßige Silberlinge auf Snaps grün/weiß
Dorsch nur vom Belly möglich |uhoh:
Hoffe auf ertragreichere Std.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

...heute morgen zu viert an die dänische Küste gebrummt...bei Sonnenaufgang standen wir im Wasser und genossen einen herrlichen Tag....das Ergebnis war ein Schneider,einen Minidorsch bei Kollege Nr.1,bei mir eine gefärbte 46er die wieder schwimmt,bei Kollege Nr.3 ging eine Kleine und eine blanke 48er ans Band....


----------



## Rhöde (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Aber 'ne Hübsche, wie ich finde #6 !


----------



## Thomas090883 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri...schön gezeichnet....
Heute mal wieder ganz klassisch abgeschneidert.....fast!!!
Gegen 6 Uhr in Staberhuk auf die Insel..reichlich Kleinboote unterwegs und jede Menge "Dorschreste" am Strand...also Dorsch scheint gut zu laufen..zumindest vom Boot aus.

Gegen 11 Uhr nochmal in Dahme ne Runde die Blechpeitsche geschwungen..aber bis auf einen Mini-Horni...nix!!!

Naja wenigstens noch bisschen Farbe im Gesicht bekommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## maxe-hh (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

jo petri den erfolgreichen.

war heut mit erik los. von 14.30-20.00.
war leider nix zu machen.
forellen haben sich zu abend gezeigt. erst hab ich eine mitm wobbler erschreckt. sie ist ungefähr 10cm neben der aufprallfläche erschrocken ausm wasser gesprungen. später hats dann ca. 5m neben erik mächtig geplatscht. super fand ich das ein anderer angler meinen spöket samt springerfliege ausm wasser gezogen hat und mir dann später beim vorbeigehen zurück gab. falls er mitliest danke nochmal.
naja, beim nächsten mal dann.


----------



## seiman (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Jep, Petri an alle Fänger!

Gestern mal wieder in der Flensburger Innenförde mit Blech unterwegs gewesen, auf der deutschen Seite. Von 16 - 18 Uhr tat sich gar nichts. Am Abend bissen noch einige Küstenleos, allerdings alle untermaßig. Die Dorsche stiegen alle auf kupfer-schwarz und kupfer-rot ein. Die Mefos wollten sich gestern leider nicht zeigen, schnief... Naja, nicht verzagen und weitermachen!

Bis die Tage!
seiman


----------



## Skorpion (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Gegen 11 Uhr nochmal in ... ne Runde die Blechpeitsche geschwungen..aber bis auf einen Mini-Horni...nix!!!
> Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas,
ich glaube wir beide haben uns so gegen 13 Uhr am Strand unterhalten|bla: Du warst gerade "an der Liege" :q kann das sein? |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> ich glaube wir beide haben uns so gegen 13 Uhr am Strand unterhalten|bla: Du warst gerade "an der Liege" :q kann das sein? |wavey:


 jepp das ist er gewesen 
#h


----------



## tim13 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri


----------



## holgerson (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Ne kleine Hübsche von letzter Woche.
Eigentlich September


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri zu der Süssen! Bin am Mittwoch bei kräftigen Wind (ssw) in der Brandung gewesen, gleich beim ersten Wurf kontakt, mehrere Bisse hintereinander, totale Beisszeit, konnte eine untermaßige und stark eingefärbte Mefo haken, klinkte sich direkt an der Steinpackuung aus und sprang danach noch zwei mal aus dem Wasser, einfach geil!
Petri, Gruss und reingehauen... Maik


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Ich hab dafür ne braune untermassige gefangen. Wusste bis dato gar nicht, dass die U40s sich verfärben. Aber da die extrem dick war, vermute ich sogar, dass die tatsächlich Laich im Bauch hatte.
Eine für die Küche gabs danach dann sogar auch noch :q


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Moin Leute,

ich habe heute meine 2. und 3. maßige Meerforelle gefangen. :l

Ostholstein.
1. Strand: 7.30 Uhr, Hansen Fight, 42cm, Silber
2. Strand: 14:30, Pinke Springerfliegenkrabbe, ungefähr genauso groß, große Punkte, feste Schuppen, im Wasser released.

Super Tag mit netten Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern.
so kanns weitergehen.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Wieso kann ich eigentlich hier: "Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2011 Offtopicfree" nix posten?|kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich eigentlich hier: "Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2011 Offtopicfree" nix posten?|kopfkrat



Das kann sinnigerweise keiner  Sonst könnte man ja trotzdem "off topic" schreiben .Die Beiträge werden vom Forenmod dahin verschoben :m


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Aah, mange tak. |wavey:


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Moin, bin gerade aus dem Wasser, heute Sonntag (09.10.2011) gleich beim zweiter Wurf ist mir eine Süsse eingestiegen, auch diese Schönheit(braun, untermaßig hat mir den Tag versilbert. Hatte danach noch mehrere Kontakte und zum Schluß konnte ich noch eine fette Alulatte haken, was will das Anglerherz mehr...reingehauen Maik


----------



## Gemini (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Beste Gruesse aus Daenemark!

Es laeuft nicht schlecht auch wenn noch nichts richtig Grosses dabei war. Schwierig ist es um die Kleineren drumherumzuangeln...

Selbst wenn ich grosse Exemplare genau anwerfe sind die kleinen Schaisser fast immer schneller. 

Auch ausserhalb "meiner" Fjorde am offenen Wasser gingen nur <45 und ein paar Makrelen ans Band.

P.S. Bevor jemand Schnappatmung bekommt, es wurden bisher 4 von 32 Fischen gekeschert, der Rest im Wasser wie versprochen vom Haken gestreichelt, bzw. durch lockere Schnur zum Selbst-Release animiert 
Anbei ein paar Impressionen


----------



## maxe-hh (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Super Fotos. Sehr schön echt und petri zu den Fischen


----------



## Ickeforelle (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri.
Richtig geile Fotos, super mehr davon.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

was für fotos...hammer....muß ich auch noch mal posten


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

...Petri....und danke für den Ausblick....am Sonntag ist es wieder soweit,kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten.....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Kann mich nur anschliessen!

Großes Til Lykke und danke für die schönen Aufnahmen!


----------



## Rhöde (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Hast Du fein gemacht Gemini. Petri !


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

|bigeyesdanke für die bilder |bigeyesmehr geht nicht 
jetzt bin ich noch geiler geworden #6


----------



## Kotzi (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



> danke für die bilder mehr geht nicht
> jetzt bin ich noch geiler geworden



sau du.....


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

War heute auch mal los. Geiles Wetter, nette Kollegen, wenig Fische. Nachdem ich 2 Std erfolglos Sbiroliniert habe, wurde es mir zu bunt. Hansen Fight angetüddelt, zack 3. Wurf ne hübsche Grönländerin. Sofort released, kein Foto. Wenigstens kein Schneider.
Ich mach mal ein Ratespiel mit Foto, wo war ich wohl? #h


----------



## ole van der see (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

petri allen fängern und 1A foddos von  Gemini !!!
denn will ich heude mal los und mein glück auf die sprünge helfen!


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> War heute auch mal los. Geiles Wetter, nette Kollegen, wenig Fische. Nachdem ich 2 Std erfolglos Sbiroliniert habe, wurde es mir zu bunt. Hansen Fight angetüddelt, zack 3. Wurf ne hübsche Grönländerin. Sofort released, kein Foto. Wenigstens kein Schneider.
> Ich mach mal ein Ratespiel mit Foto, wo war ich wohl? #h


 ha ha ha 
an einer geheimen geheim stelle


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ha ha ha
> an einer geheimen geheim stelle


Die is so geheim, dass ich selber schon vergessen hab, wo ich eigentlich war...|kopfkrat


----------



## Meerfor1 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Gestern einen kleinen Ausflug nach Süd-Jütland gemacht: Mein Kollege 3 Fische und ich auch 3 Fische zusätzlich reichlich kurze Attacken auf den Blinker und einige Nachläufer. Fische sind an der Küste, aber eher Kleinere.

Bernd


----------



## Frühaufsteher (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Das ist doch meine geheimste Geheimstelle,
allerdings fische ich noch ein bis zwei Riffe weiter oben:q
Tight Lines
der Frühaufsteher




Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Die is so geheim, dass ich selber schon vergessen hab, wo ich eigentlich war...|kopfkrat


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Da wars aber (vor)letztes WE zu trüb  vorne am ersten Riff war die Sicht etwas besser.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

...was für genialer Tag...heute in der Früh an die südjütländische Küste gebrummt...herrlichen Sonnenaufgang genossen...leichte Welle...und erst einmal nix...dann die grazile Bergziege gemacht....Stein für Stein genommen...und ich wurde belohnt...fünf Stück konnte ich verhaften....drei um und bei 40cm,eine 46er und eine 50er...alle released....zwar keine Giganten,aber die Stückzahl stimmte schon einmal...es hat richtig Spaß gebracht...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...was für genialer Tag...heute in der Früh an die südjütländische Küste gebrummt...herrlichen Sonnenaufgang genossen...leichte Welle...und erst einmal nix...dann die grazile Bergziege gemacht....Stein für Stein genommen...und ich wurde belohnt...fünf Stück konnte ich verhaften....drei um und bei 40cm,eine 46er und eine 50er...alle released....zwar keine Giganten,aber die Stückzahl stimmte schon einmal...es hat richtig Spaß gebracht...|supergri|supergri|supergri



Petri! #6


----------



## Heringsfresser (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Jop, auch von mir! Schöne Fische, bei geilem Wetter, was will man mehr.

Noch 12 Tage, dann darf ich auch mal wieder ran |rolleyes


----------



## laxvän (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Ich hoffe am Diesntag oder Mittwoch mal wieder loszukommen.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

im vorfeld,da bei uns schonzeit ist,gibt es keine fotos...waren heute(steinbuttt und ich) mit nem belly eigentlich auf dorsch aus....aber was nur gebissen hat,waren silberblanke mefos.die größten haben wir nach dem messen wieder releast(2 55er).die haben gebissen wie sau.insgesamt waren es am ende 10 mefos.er hatte 7 und unsereins hatte 3.haben dann aber abgebrochen,weil keine dorsche da waren...wie weg...mhhhh  war aber trotzdem schön,da steinbuttt seit zehn jahren kein belly mehr gefahren ist.zum glück ist er kein grobmotoriker...also bis denne..


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Hallo Leute 
da die meisten fische in den bächen sind die guten fische meinte ich natürlich #6und am poppen sind haut richtig rein damit wir euch wieder jagen können :q konnten wir sonntag leider 9 untermaßige bekommen #d 
lg andre


----------



## Gemini (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Mein Dänemark-Trip ist leider rum, ich beneide alle sehr die weniger als 1050km zu ihrem Lieblingsstrand fahren müssen :c

Zusammenfassend bleibt für mich festzustellen dass sich die Bestände prächtig entwickeln.

Oktober 2010 haben wir zu dritt in 10 Tagen 83 Fische gefangen, der Schnitt lag dabei bei circa 50cm, die Grösste bei 75cm.

Diesen Oktober habe ich allein 41 bei 12 Touren erwischt und unzählige Nachläufer und auch ein paar im Drill verlorene Fische 
gehabt. Leider lagen die grössten Exemplare immer noch unter 50cm, obwohl ich an den verschiedensten Stellen geangelt und versucht hab die Kleinen zu umfischen...

Trotzdem war es ein wunderschöner und sehr kurzweiliger Angeltrip, Dänemark ist ein tolles Angelland mit wunderschöner Küste!

Ich habe in den letzen 2 Jahren keinen Fisch entnommen, hätte persönlich aber auch kein Problem damit selbst mal einen brauen Fisch aus DK mitzunehmen. Ich komme zwei bis dreimal im Jahr zum Angeln auf meinen Lieblingsfisch von daher wären 1 oder auch 2 Fische pro Jahr farbunabhängig in Ordnung. Das stellt aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung dar.

Zum ersten Mal seit Jahren habe ich diesen Oktober Netzfischer in "meinem" Fjord gesehen, deren Ausbeute war erfreulicherweise recht mager, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe 2 Fische, da lohnt sich ja der ganze Ärger mit Netz entwirren und saubermachen nicht, die Mefos scheinen recht clever zu sein was Netzfallen angeht  Insgesamt wird in DK aber verhältnismässig wenig mit Netzen gefischt, ist zumindest mein Eindruck.

Anbei noch ein Link zu den Bildern für alle dies interessiert:

http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n589/GEMlNl/DK OCT 2011 MEFO CO/?start=all

P.S: Ausnahmslos alle Bilder wurden mit der iPhone-Kamera gemacht. Ohne jetzt für diese Werbung machen zu wollen kann ich für brauchbare Angel-Schnappschüsse ein Smartphone mit ordentlicher Kamera nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die Cam einfach aktiviert lassen, dann ist sie mit einem Knopfdruck wieder startklar und man kann in wenigen Sekunden Bilder schiessen was dem Fisch längere Photo-Sessions erspart.

Edit: Fettes PETRI an Mr. Drillinger, der wusste scheinbar wo die grösseren zu holen waren


----------



## Heringsfresser (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Moin und Petri zu eurem fischigen Törn! Klingt so, als hattet ihr ne Menge Spaß! Vor lauter Bildern ist mir schon fast ein bischen |uhoh: .... Respekt auch für den guten Umgang mit den Grönis, so will ichs auch halten beim nächsten Ostseebesuch.

Ein bischen schade, dass ihr nicht ein paar mehr bessere Fische hattet, aber was will man machen, das gehört halt dazu.

Gruß,
HF

P.S. Zu dem fetten Aal...
Liege ich richtig mit meiner Vermutung, dass der Siesta im Schlick gehalten hat?


----------



## Gemini (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Der Aal hatte eine Siesta in einem Reifen gehalten den ich um an  ein paar Garnelen zu kommen auf dem Wat-Heimweg überm Netz ausgekippt habe


----------



## Klaus-a. (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Super Bilder,darf man fragen wo du in Dänemark warst?
Ich plane auch eine Tour nach Dänemark zum ersten mal.


----------



## Heringsfresser (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Gemini schrieb:


> Der Aal hatte eine Siesta in einem Reifen gehalten den ich um an  ein paar Garnelen zu kommen auf dem Wat-Heimweg überm Netz ausgekippt habe



Astrein!!!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Gemini schrieb:


> Mein Dänemark-Trip ist leider rum, ich beneide alle sehr die weniger als 1050km zu ihrem Lieblingsstrand fahren müssen :c
> 
> Zusammenfassend bleibt für mich festzustellen dass sich die Bestände prächtig entwickeln.
> 
> ...







:m....danke für die schönen BERICHT und die tollen BILDER,beim nächsten Törn gehn wir mal zusammen los...sag Bescheid....


----------



## Rhöde (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> :m....danke für die schönen BERICHT und die tollen BILDER


 
Dito ! Jut jemacht :m


----------



## Jo Black (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

*Mahlzeit, schöne Forelle mit der Fliegenrute  im Hagelschauer gegriffen, erster oder zweiter Wurf Nachläufer auf einen Tangläufer, dann Pattergriesen u. sie hing......57 cm  haut was raus..
Fotos sind ätzend, hatte keine Kamera mit, weil ich dachte geht eh nix...außerdem war die rot bemützte Marzipankartoffel nicht mit, weil sie nicht mehr in die Wattbüx passt, also ganz schlechte Vorzeichen, deshalb geile Bilder auf der Motorhaube....

*


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

sauber alter deine forelle hat sogar ein reißverschluß sollte ne handtasche werden 
und das foto auf der motorhaube geht garnicht #dhattes nicht genug zeit 
um zu essen grillen auf der motorhaube geil 
wir #x


----------



## Rhöde (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



Jo Black schrieb:


> *Fotos sind ätzend, hatte keine Kamera mit, weil ich dachte geht eh nix...*


 
Hey,
nützt ja nichts. Trotzdem super, dass Du uns teilhaben läßt.
Hatte selbst mal bei einem Großzander die Kamera vergessen #q. Man könnte sich ja in den Allerwertesten beißen.

Dickes Petri !!!


----------



## Tomasz (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Hallo Gemini,
scheint ein toller Urlaub mit erfolgreichen Angelausflügen gewesen zu sein. Die Fotos sind wirklich sehenswert. Absolute Klasse.
Zum Thema Aal... Ein Kumpel von mir ist mal beim Watangeln auf etwas getreten, dass sich unter seinem Stiefel heftig gewehrt hatte. Schnell unter den Schuh gegriffen kam eine schöne Platte für die Pfanne zum Vorschein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## OssiHWI (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Moin Leute,

es soll sogar Leute geben, die fangen mit der Fliegenpeitsche Platte. Hab ich mal irgendwo gesehen als jemand mit Klodeckel und Fusselrute am Strand spazieren ging...Verrückte Leute gibt`s.....


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> es soll sogar Leute geben, die fangen mit der Fliegenpeitsche Platte. Hab ich mal irgendwo gesehen als jemand mit Klodeckel und Fusselrute am Strand spazieren ging...Verrückte Leute gibt`s.....




:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

So gerade zurück vonner Küste...die großen blieben heute aus.......es war ungewöhnlich viel Fußvolk an meiner Stelle...:c....eine "möchtegern50er" ist hängengeblieben.....habe sie im Wasser abhaken können,daher kein PIC....einen guten aussteiger gehabt,das wars....


----------



## finnson (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

So, bin 2 Stunden in der Eckernförder Bucht mit der Fusselpeitsche unterwegs gewesen....innerhalb von 6 Würfen dann 2 schöne mefos!beider ca 45 cm . eine blank die andere schon im laichkleid! Schwimmen beide wieder War nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein schönes Erlebnis!:vik:


----------



## finnson (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

geht nichts mehr an der Küste?


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



finnson schrieb:


> geht nichts mehr an der Küste?


 

doch doch.... nur die Mecklenburger packen die ü80 fotos der Überspringer alle ins Archiv in den Keller, um diese zeit ist das posten wohl eher nicht angebracht....:q:q:q

Scherz....

Morgen früh gehts wieder los.... mal schauen, was die Leos sagen...

Gruß Vossi


----------



## stefan08 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Heute mit Frauchen in Kiel gewesen.

Waren 3 Stunden mit der Spinnerflitze unterwegs.
6 Dorsche von 50-65cm:g
1 Mefo 35cm schwimmt wieder!!!|wavey:
War echt ein klasse tag am wasser#6


----------



## Since1887 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Hey Stefan,

das sind ja ordentliche Leos. Magst Du mir verraten, wo ihr in Kiel geangelt habt?


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Heute mit Frauchen in Kiel gewesen.
> 
> Waren 3 Stunden mit der Spinnerflitze unterwegs.
> 6 Dorsche von 50-65cm:g
> ...


 sauber alter #6


----------



## finnson (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Fahr jetzt mal ein paar stunden fischen...vielleicht gibt´s später nen Fangbericht!


----------



## finnson (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

so, wieder da. ein hammerbiss verkackt und das wars... naja..vielleicht nächstes mal...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

War gestern rund um Fehmarn mit der Spinnflitze unterwegs. Morgens bei Staberhuk gabs ne ~35er Meerforelle und nachmittags bei Altenteil nen ~80er Horni... Hätte nicht gedacht dass die so spät im Jahr noch hier sind aber hab von anderen Anglern ähnliches gehört...

Schwimmen beide wieder


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

War über das WE nochmal auf Als,habe diverse Spots angefahren....das Wetter hat alles gegeben...Sonne,Ententeich,Regen,Wind...viel Fisch gab es an den Stränden nicht zu sehen.....ein paar Bisse verträumt,einen guten Aussteiger...eine kleine und eine gefärbte 50er sind hängengeblieben....schwimmen wieder...


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Hallo Leute 
Heute auch mal wieder on tour gewesen 
geiles wetter schöne leichte welle 
geile fliege drann gehabt und bumms 
45 silber :k


pinke pattegrisen


----------



## bamse34 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Geht doch!!!!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Heute auch mal wieder on tour gewesen
> geiles wetter schöne leichte welle
> geile fliege drann gehabt und bumms
> ...



Saustark! #6


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Geht doch!!!!


 du warst ja auch nicht dabei :q


----------



## Jo Black (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

*Petri , wer hätte das gedacht, dass Du dieses Jahr noch so eine schöne Forelle fängst, Du alter Würstchenverkäufer..... 

Dickes Pteri !!!*


xfishbonex schrieb:


> du warst ja auch nicht dabei :q


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger und weiter so schöne Fotos.#6

Bin leider beruflich zur Zeit in England und komm daher nicht zum angeln.


----------



## Rhöde (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Hey xfishbonex,

jut jemacht. Feines Leckerli hast Du Dir da erarbeitet  !


----------



## ole van der see (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

schöne fische männers..... fettes petri an xfishbonex!kann es kaum abwarten da am wochenende meine neue (und erste) fusselpeitsche kommt


----------



## laxvän (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Dickes Petri an die Fischgräte.
Ich war letzte Woche für 4 Stunden in Kiel unterwegs und hatte nicht einmal einen Anfasser:c


----------



## saeboe (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Moinsen!
Petri an Andre
War am 29. und am 30. in WH und HH(nein nicht in Hamburg) unterwegs. 
Konnte je 1 x silbern
schwimmen beide wieder.


----------

